# Can anyone recommend a good solicitor for employment law advice



## XLR8

Hi 
I'm looking for a solicitor who deals in employment law. Need to get some advice. Preferably in the West Dublin, East Kildare area.

Would also appreciate any info on what solicitors usually charge for advice - e.g how much per hour etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## onekeano

I would imagine that a consultation with a decent solicitor specialising in this area would cost €250-300 for an hour. From time to time people post questions here and get feedback about their situation in general. A number of posters are obviously from a legal background.

It might be worth posting some background info (without names obviously) and at least you may get some hints as to what exactly to be asking the solicitor when you do get one. BTW Gore and Grimes I believe specialise in this area - no connection with them.....

Roy


----------



## dewdrop

a young friend is in media business and a clause in his contract says he cannot move to another similar job for one year from moving. he is not an expert in any field and has lreceived no expensive training.  is such a clause enforceable or is it often enforced.


----------



## Hi52

Called a restraint of trade clause. Must be limited in scope (types of work), geographical area and time.

Courts can enforce them but they usually find in favour of the leaving employee due to the unequal barganing positions of the parties at the start of the contractual relationship. Although, the more senior you are, the more likely the Courts will see the parties as being on an equal footing on entering the contract and, if the clause is proportionate, more likely to uphold it.

The main issue is whether restraint in the clause is proportionate to the interest the company is trying to protect.


----------



## sinner

I had a serious employement issue and i was suspended for my job for a mistake that was not entirely mine. I had worked there for 11 years and it was the most stressful time of my life. I looked up the Golden pages for employment Solicitors.The reviews for this firm Sinnott & Co were excellent so I went to them. My Solicitor was Carol Synnott and only for her I dont know what I would have done. She acted for me through the whole process and negotiated a redundancy package of €35,000 k for me because I would not go back to that job if you gave me a million euro. 

She was an absolute terrier and let my employers away with nothing. They had a huge law firm acting for them and that didn't phase her one bit. The fees were very reasonable and didn't cost anything like 300€ an hour. You shoudl call them they are in Rathmines or look at their website. Cant recall the number at the mo but just check the golden pages. GOOD LUCK


----------



## patftrears

On this thread you drag up a post from 2007 to recommend Sinnott & Co
Here you drag up a post from 2008 to recommend Sinnott & Co
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=788841#post788841


----------



## Askar

Hi52 said:


> Called a restraint of trade clause. Must be limited in scope (types of work), geographical area and time.
> 
> Courts can enforce them but they usually find in favour of the leaving employee due to the unequal barganing positions of the parties at the start of the contractual relationship. Although, the more senior you are, the more likely the Courts will see the parties as being on an equal footing on entering the contract and, if the clause is proportionate, more likely to uphold it.
> 
> The main issue is whether restraint in the clause is proportionate to the interest the company is trying to protect.


 
Good post. To apply these general principles the solicitor will need to know the circumstances of employment in more detail and the potential role in new employment. In addition, the exact interests of the company that needs to be protected will need to be identified as will the type of market in which the company operates (to ascertain potential harm, if any, that could be done). This should allow an opinion to be given as to whether particular clause is reasonable and proportionate in protecting legitimate interests of company. The onus would be on the company to do this in any action it might take, and they will have a large hurdle to overcome if the wording is too general/broad/indiscriminate (which is often the case). 

Strangely enough the Competition Authority also takes the view that such clauses are covered by Competition Law (although this is debatable since employee arguably not an 'undertaking' as described in the legislation). So, it may be useful to consider a competition law analysis as well (depending on the facts).


----------



## shipibo

http://www.flac.ie


You can get emp.law advice in Meath St branch, you have to book an appointment


----------



## butterfly

Hi there,

Can you advise me on whether I am entitled to a CID or not and what do you charge.
It would involve reading 7 contracts.  I have been employed by the company for 5 years and 7 months and my fixed term contract runs out in two months time. I wish to fight for a CID now as I do believe I am entitled to it. Just a little worried that there maybe something in the contracts that may prevent this.
Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## STEINER

My spouse used this firm based in Tallaght.  They were excellent from start to finish and achieved an excellent result.  Martina Larkin is the relevant solicitor in O'Brien Ronayne.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Nutso

I can recommend Calebs Dad based on personal experience.  He is very thorough and has reasonable fees.  He took a case for my husband a few years ago and my husband had a very successful outcome.  I have no other affiliation to his company.


----------



## adoyle

*Free service to help you get right solicitor*

There is now a free legal service solvemylegal.com where you can post your request and solicitors in that field respond to you including costing information and you can even ask questions before you decide if you want to choose one of them. Seems to work well.


----------



## amtc

I used O'Mara Geraghty and McCourt - Ciaran O'Mara - €350 ph. got me over 75k!


----------



## Amber22

Nutso said:


> I can recommend Calebs Dad based on personal experience.  He is very thorough and has reasonable fees.  He took a case for my husband a few years ago and my husband had a very successful outcome.  I have no other affiliation to his company.



Nutso do you still have details of your contact by any chance please ?


----------



## Amber22

Looking for advice in regard to employment law and possible costs in Dublin. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Amber22 said:


> Looking for advice in regard to employment law and possible costs in Dublin. Any help would be much appreciated.



Are you overly cost sensitive?


----------



## Amber22

No idea how much good advice costs in the current market.
Need advice in regard to employment law & age discrimination.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Amber22 said:


> No idea how much good advice costs in the current market.
> Need advice in regard to employment law & age discrimination.



John Lynch in Whitney Moore is very good. Although he’s the Managing Partner now as I understand it, so maybe he’s not doing as much client work. Having said that, his online profile seems to suggest that he’s still doing client work.


----------



## Amber22

Thanks Gordon for your reply, much appreciated.


----------



## Nutso

Hi Amber,

His details are on hr-sos.ie

It's over 10 years since we used him but I assume he is still in the same line.


----------



## Amber22

Thanks for posting his details Nutso much appreciated.


----------

